# "I can do it mine self!"



## rspence (May 9, 2010)

So yesterday teatime my 2yr 7m old declared "I can do it mine self" and promptly clicked his finger with a big grin "Its bleeding!"

This morning he repeated the experience and even put the test strip into the meter and collected the blood  (yes he washed and dred his hands first).

Then we were all somewhat surprised when his reading was 1.7!

Then after hypo treatment the little sweetie put everythng away and zipped up his case.

What a star.

Later he tired doing "mine insulin" but found he couldn't push the button in and hold the flab and hold the pen too - but i guess it won't be long before he does that!

So 5 weeks and 2 days of Bm's and injections and he's into doing it himself!


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2010)

Aww what a little star you must be soo proud hun, thats a real step up is it not, little independant 7 year olds eh.x


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2010)

Wow! That's astonishing Rachel! Steff, you read it wrong - he is only 2 years 7 months!  What a brave and wonderful boy


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2010)

That's a great achievement for such a young one - most kit isn't really designed for tiny hand - even more when he's hypoglycaemic. Always best when a child decides when they want to do something themselves rather than being told to do it.


----------



## shirl (May 9, 2010)

Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow, wot more can I say? absolutely brilliant, big hugs and kisses to u both, take care, shirl x


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Wow! That's astonishing Rachel! Steff, you read it wrong - he is only 2 years 7 months!  What a brave and wonderful boy



Sorry just briskly read through R thats even better then a very independant sounding 2yr 7 month boy x


----------



## bev (May 9, 2010)

Brilliant - what a little star you have!Bev


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2010)

What a good boy!  That's fabulous.


----------



## Heidi (May 10, 2010)

That's amazing! 
I continue to be astounded at how confident and brilliant children with diabetes are.


----------



## Gabby (May 11, 2010)

WOW that is amazing!  What a cleaver little boy.  My son is 2yr 2 weeks and is showing lots of interest and even quite likes having his bg tested so hopefully we will get there too.


----------



## mandy orlopp (May 11, 2010)

Heidi said:


> That's amazing!
> I continue to be astounded at how confident and brilliant children with diabetes are.




Keep trying for an insulin pump. My daughter has had one for a year, she is a much happier child.
Mandy


----------

